# Article on Compressed air energy storage.



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

The serendipity factor of the internet led me to this fascinating article.

http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/07/danielle-fong/

The premise is to use Very hi pressure 3000+psi to store excess energy instead of batteries.

Be sure to read all the comments.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope it works. She makes a good point about the real cost comparison is between providing peak power and their idea of compressed air not between baseline power and compressed air.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I have trouble wrapping my mind around the amount of energy that a very high pressure "pump" would use compared to the medium sized Campbell H. air compressor I have in the barn.........
Thinking about the surge current to start up at say 2000lbs of pressure...........


yes I like the term "serendipity " . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I know several people that use converted propane tanks as air storage tanks. They run a lot of wood working tools, small kitchen appliances - mixer, well pumps, nailers with air. The air compressors are huge towable gas operated. 

They will not use electricity though few are starting to use small solar panels or an inverter hooked to a barrowed truck for recharging small battery operated tools.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

The only way this could work is if you used trompe to get the compressed air. And even then you'd probably be better off using the water to make electricity to charge batteries.


----------

